# World Record Cat



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

A buddy of mine sent this to me and said that it's the 
New World Record.:jawdrop: Is that True


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2004)

*not sure*

but thats one big kitty!!:jawdrop:


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hehehe... my roomates mom sent us that pic. we searched online and its actually an urban legend. its on snopes.com you'll have to search.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*not urban legend*

I don't know if that pic is the same fish that was caught in texas but this new record is not an urban legend. ESPN ran the story a little while back. Check it out here .


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Going back over the story that is not the same pic or people from the one in the ESPN story. That pic may be fake but can assure you the one in TX was real!


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*Did some Searchin and found the*

one caught in Tex:jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

The picture is some type of cat they have in Europe.


DEAN


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2004)

yeah, that looks like the kind in Europe, likely in Spain. Spain produces some big cats (I don't know the exactp species) and carp.


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Well's catfish, some of these get nearly 200lb.

http://xvella.online.fr/photos-eng.php?size=1&menu=1


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*skunked*

I Want one them:jawdrop: Thats a big Kitty


----------



## HelpOnTheWay (Feb 23, 2004)

and we were scared of sharks,gators, and tourists....


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

What did they use for bait, Dwarfs?


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*gotta line on*

a friend o mine from west va gotta 146 pnd blue cat new record set the ole as of 96 pnd


----------

